# Booting from a usb drive



## brianh (Dec 23, 2000)

Does anyone know of a way to bootup from a usb drive?

brianh

imac v.b, 96mb,OS 8.6, 30gb external usb


----------



## zpincus (Dec 23, 2000)

Sorry, booting from USB is not supported in OS X PB.
USB drives themselves won't even show up in the beta, even if you boot from a supported drive. The drivers just haven't been written yet.
By 1.0, none of this should be an issue.

(By the way, this issue has, I believe, already been addressed several times here. Please use the search tool to see if your question has already been answered before going ahead and posting. You'll find out your answers a lot quicker that way, too.)

Zach


----------

